# All things trike



## NorthernRedneck

I haven't noticed anything here about trikes. There are the kits out there to turn just about any bike into a trike. While I'm not prepared to spend that kind of money on an old 1983 goldwing, it does give me an option for getting back out on the road. 

Then there's the can am spyder. Not a motorcycle according to motorcyclists and not a car according to auto enthusiasts. 

Then there's the polaris slingshot which in my opinion is more 3 wheel sports car than bike. 

Now the honda neowing. Very cool. Gives the stability of a trike but the sensation of a 2 wheeler in the corners. I'm anxious to see one in production. It gives a cripple like me the ability to ride again while providing the support. Will be interesting to see. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

In my area I do see some Can Am spyders. There's a dealer about 5 miles from my house. I see more Gold Wing/HD conversions .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I was at a new dealership in town the other day checking out a spyder. They had 3 of them on the showroom floor.   The f3 model peaked my curiosity as the footpegs and handlebars are adjustable. Most regular cruiser bikes are built based off a 5ft tall Japanese and not very comfortable for someone 6'3".  

Looking at the honda neowing. It looks very futuristic and plastic. I wish they'd offer a cruiser bike with the 3 wheel option. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

http://i21.servimg.com/u/f21/18/40/42/64/honda-12.jpg

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This intrigues me. 

https://youtu.be/t30NU_v5YcM

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> This intrigues me.
> 
> https://youtu.be/t30NU_v5YcM
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk



That looks pretty cool.  I keep threatening to get a trike but my wife keeps on vetoing it.  Who gave her two votes????


----------



## NorthernRedneck

EastTexFrank said:


> That looks pretty cool.  I keep threatening to get a trike but my wife keeps on vetoing it.  Who gave her two votes????


Don't do it without her permission. As a man I can honestly say "Do whatever the f--- you want " doesn't mean what I thought it meant. 

Honestly though that tilting kit looks cool. I just wish it was available for more than just a Harley or a goldwing. I have no desire to drop 35k into a trike right now. A used spyder is anywhere from 10-15k up here. And it would take care of two things. 1. The feeling of being in the open air cruising. 2. I miss snowmobiling and this is a good substitute. Not the same but the best I can do. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimVT

I seen posted on a different forum a Yamaha tw200 with a tilting tandem wheels in front. he built two of them.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That was my first bike. A yamaha tw200. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiredretired

I've batted around the thought of getting another bike for a few years now.  I would look at some of those modern trikes if I ever get serious about it.  They look nice and probably much safer for us old timers.  LOL.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Had a friend in our little town that used to ride a Harley.  He said that after he passed the age of 70 it became a workout riding that thing for any distance so he sold it and bought a trike.  He loved that machine until he tipped it twice in one week in Walmart's car park.  I didn't know that they were that easy to lay over.  He said on both occasions he turned too quickly, too fast, trying to get in to a parking space.  His wife exercised her ultimate authority and he had to get rid of it ... until he came home with a Can-Am.  He rode that for about 4 years until they decided to move back to the Fort Worth area for the usual reasons.  He sold that Can-Am and never even told me about it.  Some kind of friend he turned out to be.


----------



## tiredretired

EastTexFrank said:


> Had a friend in our little town that used to ride a Harley.  He said that after he passed the age of 70 it became a workout riding that thing for any distance so he sold it and bought a trike.  He loved that machine until he tipped it twice in one week in Walmart's car park.  I didn't know that they were that easy to lay over.  He said on both occasions he turned too quickly, too fast, trying to get in to a parking space.  His wife exercised her ultimate authority and he had to get rid of it ... until he came home with a Can-Am.  He rode that for about 4 years until they decided to move back to the Fort Worth area for the usual reasons.  He sold that Can-Am and never even told me about it.  Some kind of friend he turned out to be.



My F-I-L rode bikes all his life.  Harley's mostly.  In his mid sixties he was turning a corner very slowly, hit a bit of sand and laid the bike over.  Nothing broken or bruised other then his ego.  His put a for sale sign on the bike and never rode again.  He too got the bug for a Can-Am but never got one.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So my brother and dad were out for a ride Saturday and apparently the same thing happened to dad. Hit a patch of sand in a corner and according to my brother the bike went out from under him. He went sliding. The bike hooked a pothole and went flying in the air. All the while my brother slammed on his brakes and laid down his new Suzuki 1000 vstrom in the process.


----------



## MrLiberty

EastTexFrank said:


> That looks pretty cool.  I keep threatening to get a trike but my wife keeps on vetoing it.  Who gave her two votes????




You did when you said, "I do."  

Seriously though I though about a trike for a while now also.  I haven't ridin in years, but the urge is still there.  I know in my heart though that my days of riding a bike are over, so I sit in my chair and enjoy a Jack Daniels.


----------

